# Via Fourtitude: Spy vs. Spy Audi A4 Avant Featured on Eurotuner.com



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

On the tuning scene we've seen themed but not those based on a cartoon. Then came Eddie Rosovich's B6 Avant based on Spy vs. Spy. We're guessing the final product won't be for everyone but we tip the hat to Eddie for a thorough implementation with just enough hint of OE+ style. We spotted the car at H20i in Maryland last fall but just in case you missed that you can check it out on Eurotuner after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

